# Business travelers will tip more



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

When people take a taxi to the airport, they tip, and submit the entire receipt for reimbursement. 
Many companies don't reimburse Uber cash tips because there's no receipt for a cash tip. People don't mind tipping with their employers money. They're rightfully hesitant about spending their own money for a business trip related expense. Some business travelers tipped me cash knowing they won't get reimbursed. There's a reason companies reimburse even when an employee traveling for work buys a snack for $2, those small expenses add up. Someone who travels twice a month and tips $5 each trip to and from both airports will spend $360 a year. More than a day's pay for most people.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Lol....you are dreaming...biz people don't tip for a reason.... they blow their cash on huge mortgage and drive an Audi S4....leased...lol


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

They tip when it's with their company's money. Why do taxi drivers line up outside hotels at 4 am?


----------

